
Ask HN: Where are the most jobs in parallel computing? - ccdev
I have a non-traditional background, got a tenuous New media degree, self-taught in web development, with several years of work experience. Recently I moved into some freelance game development through some of my projects. I particularly enjoy coding pixel and vertex shaders. I find parallel computing intuitive for computer graphics.<p>I find this area of work very interesting and would like to follow it up possibly with a &quot;leap of faith&quot; into parallel computing work (keeping in mind my mostly self-taught background). Where should I begin looking for jobs in parallel computing? I don&#x27;t know any people that are in these sorts of computing areas, so I&#x27;m trying to look for a good starting point on researching it.
======
billconan
you can take this course

[https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-parallel-
programming...](https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-parallel-programming--
cs344)

John Owens is a good teacher. He helped me get started on CUDA.

